# 5D IV and Servo



## adhocphotographer (Sep 8, 2016)

When tracking, does the AF on the 5D IV have black (like 5DIII) or red (like 1DXII) af points?


----------



## JohnUSA (Sep 8, 2016)

Fingers crossed for RED! It's a pain in the butt with black!


----------



## Talley (Sep 8, 2016)

RED

Even the 80D and 7D2 has this now.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 9, 2016)

guess we'll find out soon. but have heard some mentions that is has not... fingers crossed.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 9, 2016)

It has black points with the whole VF LCD optionally illuminated by red light from the side, like the 7D2 and the 80D. Different from the 1DX2 implementation that can illuminate individual AF points and requires clever additional optics in the pentaprism housing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 9, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> It has black points with the whole VF LCD optionally illuminated by red light from the side, like the 7D2 and the 80D. Different from the 1DX2 implementation that can illuminate individual AF points and requires clever additional optics in the pentaprism housing.



What confused me was the photo under the heading "61 AF points with expanded vertical coverage with 41 cross-points, and AF possible at all 61 AF points with many lens + extender combinations effective at f/8."

at https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv 

It shows the AF point in red. My 6D just blinks red. The manual however states that illumination is available by pressing the Q button, so does that serve as a work-around?

Unfortunately, I don't have easy access to the cameras your reference.

Jack


----------



## foo (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> The manual however states that illumination is available by pressing the Q button, so does that serve as a work-around?



That bit of the manual seems to be a bit misleading to me. You press the Q button in the menu to get access to the setting that allows the focus points to be illuminated in servo mode.

What happens in servo mode is that the usual red whole VF illumination from the side thing blinks about twice a second. Possibly it may be useful in the dark, but the duration of the blink isn't long enough in even halfway reasonable lighting


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2016)

foo said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > The manual however states that illumination is available by pressing the Q button, so does that serve as a work-around?
> ...



Thanks. That's disappointing.

Jack


----------



## szinski (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks. That's disappointing.



It's not bad. In servo mode, the AF point blinks red rapidly (and dimly). In low light, this allows you to see the AF point to keep it on your subject. Much improved over the 5DIII where you couldn't see the AF point at all in servo in the dark.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2016)

szinski said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. That's disappointing.
> ...



Thanks, not illuminated like the 6D is poor, so that's good news.

Jack


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 13, 2016)

Good news I guess.... 

thanks for all the input.


----------

